# Mpls Man Dies in Tree Trimming Accident - Davey Tree Service



## Philbert (Sep 2, 2011)

Mpls Man Dies in Tree Trimming Accident | KSTP TV - Minneapolis and St. Paul

An investigation is underway after a tree trimmer from Minneapolis fell 20 feet to his death.

25-year-old Murray Perdue was working at a home in Lake Prairie Township when a rotted branch gave way Thursday morning.

Perdue worked for Davey Tree Service. He was with a crew of four trimming trees when he fell.

He leaves behind his fiance, Jess Nelson, who he had planned to marry next September. 

Funeral arrangements are being made for Griswold, Iowa, where Perdue grew up.

According to Nicollet County Chief Sheriff's Deputy Karl Jensen, the fall appears to have been an accident.

----------------------------------------

Minneapolis tree trimmer falls to his death | StarTribune.com

A tree trimmer died after falling from a tree at a home in southern Minnesota, authorities said Friday.

Murray Perdue, 25, of Minneapolis, fell about 20 feet Thursday morning at the Lake Prairie Township home after a rotted branch that he was leaning on gave way, said Nicollet County Chief Sheriff's Deputy Karl Jensen.

"The branch was rotted on the inside, and he didn't know it at the time," Jensen said. "It's just one of those unfortunate acts of God, an unforeseen circumstance."

Jensen said that Perdue was using all of the proper safety devices at the time outside the home, about 8 miles northwest of St. Peter.

Perdue was among a crew of four from Plymouth-based Davey Tree Service and the only one in the tree when he fell, Jensen said.


----------



## Jumper (Sep 3, 2011)

In that case how did he fall 20 feet? Sad.

Perhaps he was using that branch as a crotch etc???


----------



## Bermie (Sep 4, 2011)

Jumper said:


> In that case how did he fall 20 feet? Sad.
> 
> Perhaps he was using that branch as a crotch etc???


 
Exactly!! Its sad when someone dies, but that article begs the questions.

I got flipped twice in the same tree last week, banged up a bit but my line and lanyard were secure and it was nothing more than pause for a moment then carry on...using the correct safety gear kept me...SAFE.


----------

